# 2017 BMW Diesels Delayed



## th_kemp (Jun 27, 2016)

See attached article. Diesels continue to be on hold, and BMW refuses to explain why. 
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2016/08/bmw-diesel-models-still-delayed-despite-epa-approval.html


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

The more and more this Diesel debacle evolves, the more it is becoming evident that manufacturers are seeing a negative ROI to continuing offering them in the US. Combination of sullied environmental impact perception likely translates to lower demand, requires discounts to move the cars off the lot, the increased EPA scrutiny increases costs, and more importantly the lawyers are likely advising against diesels due to potential liability and all they have to do is point at how much this cost VW. 
I was hoping diesel would prevail and non VW Euro manufacturers would persevere, but it's too risky and costly for them and I'm now convinced the X5 is the first and last diesel I'll own in the US. Get your diesels passenger vehicles while you can.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

FredoinSF said:


> The more and more this Diesel debacle evolves, the more it is becoming evident that manufacturers are seeing a negative ROI to continuing offering them in the US. Combination of sullied environmental impact perception likely translates to lower demand, requires discounts to move the cars off the lot, the increased EPA scrutiny increases costs, and more importantly the lawyers are likely advising against diesels due to potential liability and all they have to do is point at how much this cost VW.
> I was hoping diesel would prevail and non VW Euro manufacturers would persevere, but it's too risky and costly for them and I'm now convinced the X5 is the first and last diesel I'll own in the US. Get your diesels passenger vehicles while you can.


I guess I'll keep 2014 328d as long as I can. If I want another diesel I may opt for the GMC Canyon diesel pickup and a camper. (Retiring soon)


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

glangford said:


> I guess I'll keep 2014 328d as long as I can. If I want another diesel I may opt for the GMC Canyon diesel pickup and a camper. (Retiring soon)


Wouldn't it be ironic if GM were to become the diesel savior in the US?


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm still optimistic about the future of diesels here in the US. Remember that the oil glut we're currently enjoying is only temporary and for a similar size and weight of car, diesels get equal to or better mileage than hybrids do - especially on the highway cycle where hybrids don't. When the oil prices hit the roof again, anyone with a long commute will be clamoring for a diesel again. When they are, manufacturers will figure it out.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I suspect BMW initially failed some of the emissions testing and was able to do a quick fix to the car being tested and then passed all testing. Any delay during testing might have been due to the amount of re-testing required to pass the full set of emissions tests. The latest delay could just be due to the logistics of getting such a fix implemented in cars already built. A fix could be as simple as a minor software tweak and hopefully no hardware changes.

Just speculatin'.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

This is just speculation also, but none of the 2017 BMW diesel vehicles have received official fuel mileage ratings yet (fueleconomy.gov).

Maybe that's the hold up?


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

wxmanCCM,

Are you planning to attend TDIfest in Sturgeon Bay WI this year?? I'm planning to be there and driving there from NH (1240 miles) in my 535d.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Slightly more optimistic article on same topic.

http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/news/a30476/bmw-diesel-2017/


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

n1das said:


> wxmanCCM,
> 
> Are you planning to attend TDIfest in Sturgeon Bay WI this year?? I'm planning to be there and driving there from NH (1240 miles) in my 535d.


Hi David,

I won't be able to make this year's 'fest. Fred asked me to give a presentation on the TDI scandal in one of the tech sessions, but I had already committed to a prior engagement.

Hope you have a good time there. Would really like to see your 535d!


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi wxmanCCM, 

OK no problem. I was hoping we could meet up at TDIfest. 

Here's to hoping BMW soon resolves whatever is holding up their diesels for 2017.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm happy to report that it looks like there are no more regulatory holds on MY17 diesels. My order was just accepted today and I was given an Oct. build date.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

FaRKle! said:


> I'm happy to report that it looks like there are no more regulatory holds on MY17 diesels. My order was just accepted today and I was given an Oct. build date.


Great! :thumbup:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

FaRKle! said:


> I'm happy to report that it looks like there are no more regulatory holds on MY17 diesels. My order was just accepted today and I was given an Oct. build date.


Is your order for pickup at dealer or ED?
I'm being told that I cannot order a 328xd wagon for this year. I was planning to pick it up in Munich in December.


----------



## th_kemp (Jun 27, 2016)

Looking for a 35d. I assume you ordered a 28d. No allocations for 35d in the US as of today.


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Asteroid said:


> Is your order for pickup at dealer or ED?
> I'm being told that I cannot order a 328xd wagon for this year. I was planning to pick it up in Munich in December.


Mine is pickup at dealer (going to see Mr. Shafer in SB). Production date is 1st week of Oct., so should be able to pick up end of Nov.

Which Bay Area dealers did you speak with? When I was shopping for my 328d this summer a bunch were giving me ridiculous lead times of 8mo or more. I'm pretty sure that was their "saving face" way of telling me that they didn't want my business.

Also, many of them wouldn't come anywhere close to BMW of SB's price, BMW of SF was the closest, but they were contemptuous.

Here's how my experiences with them went:
-BMW SF: contemptuous, but pretty good pricing.
-Peter Pan: friendly and nice, but pricing isn't that good.
-BMW Mountain View: Friendly, but aloof/scatterbrained. Pricing wasn't very good.
-Stevens Creek BMW: Not very good pricing and not very friendly.
-BMW Fremont: Good pricing, but didn't seem very knowledgeable or trustworthy.
-BMW East Bay: Really have to twist their arm to work for you (answering questions about what your options are and how ordering processes work), but after that seem OK. Pricing is just ok.
-Weatherford BMW: Friendly, but not very knowledgeable. Got the whole "Sorry, BMW didn't give us any info so we can't really help you." with no followup.
-BMW Concord: Pricing wasn't very good and not knowledgeable (they tried telling me I could order a 2016 well after EOP and didn't know about 2017 delays).


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

FaRKle! said:


> Mine is pickup at dealer (going to see Mr. Shafer in SB). Production date is 1st week of Oct., so should be able to pick up end of Nov.
> 
> Which Bay Area dealers did you speak with? When I was shopping for my 328d this summer a bunch were giving me ridiculous lead times of 8mo or more. I'm pretty sure that was their "saving face" way of telling me that they didn't want my business.
> 
> Also, many of them wouldn't come anywhere close to BMW of SB's price, BMW of SF was the closest, but they were contemptuous.


I admire your tenacity!
I only spoke to Victor at Peter Pan since I've done deals with him before. He forwarded this email to me:



> Hi Victor,
> Unfortunately, because this is a diesel model, we cannot use this production number.
> We are unable to do any diesel models for European Delivery.
> 
> ...


It was Victor's day off yesterday so I didn't follow up with him yet. So I don't know if diesels are not available for ED for now, or forever, or what the deal is with diesels.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

So, are we able to order a 2017 328d and have it delivered this year now or is everything still delayed?


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

DBV said:


> So, are we able to order a 2017 328d and have it delivered this year now or is everything still delayed?


Mine's supposed to be produced 1st week of Oct. and arrive here on the West Coast end of Nov., so yes.


----------

